# Game 3 @ PHX



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its almost game time fellas, so I started a thread. Keys to tonights game:

1. Rebounding. Cant let PHX get so many boards.

2. Get into the paint and punish their defence. We have already proven that if we get into the paint theyll foul us. They are playing at home tonight so we have to force the refs to call the fouls by playing our game and getting to the paint. 

3. KVH and Stack CANNOT turnover the ball tonight. Plain and simple, if they dont score tonight we lose.

4. Devin has to have a good/great game. This is the game we will need Devin to do his thing. Get to the hole and score. The refs will be calling bad calls tonight against us so we HAVE to make easy points. 

5. Get Dirk the ball early. Get him going and dont let up on Marion. 

6. Start KVH. I know what youre thinking, but I dont want Diop in early foul trouble. Something tells me D`antoni will be going at Diop early. I say start KVH just in case for the first 3-4 minutes. 

7. Crowd Nash and dont fall for the pick and roll switches. Terry has to be good tonight. Hit his open jumpers and dont give Nash room to operate. 


IF we do the majority of those we win, plain and simple. If we give them tons of 2nd chance pts we will lose.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good luck, guys. Out of he four teams left, I really think ya'll are the best. That won't stop me from rooting against ya'll though :biggrin: 

Seriously, good luck :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dunno why Diop isnt in the game yet. Instead he puts KVH and Stack in the same time... ugh. Possession killers.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We are playing like **** letting them get to us.


GAHHH

Let's go mavs


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stupid*** suns that Tim Thomas sucks, and he never seems to miss is annoying 
funny, how i just turned to the game and the first thing i see, is Tim Thomas shooting a 3, jaja
dont you guys feel like punching the T.V everytime you see the Suns shoot a 3, cuz it seems thats all they try to do?? damn its really annyoing
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm beginning to hate Stack with a passion. How is it possible that he doesnt want to drive.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I'm beginning to hate Stack with a passion. How is it possible that he doesnt want to drive.


 He knows he will get to the line if he goes so what the **** is wrong with him?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

8-2 run at the end of the second lets carry the momentum into the second half


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We have been dominated in the 1st half.....but we're down by the same score and the same margin we were at in game 2. Need to be more aggressive. Tim Thomas has 3. Need to pick up his 4th early in the quarter or whenever he gets back on the court. Go Mavs. :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was shocked when Tim Thomas just walked through 4 Mavs like it was nothing. You can tell he set up to do that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no, and the worst part, 2-4 free throws for stack tonight... wow what a piece of garbage. 

Why were losing:

1. Switching. Why the HELL are we switching on Nash. Hasnt Dirk figured out that he CANT PLAY NASH ONE ON ONE YET?! UGH

2. Timid JET and Stack continues to be a little ***** and doesnt drive. 

3. Dirk and Devin in foul trouble. 

4. Rebounding.

5. AJ put Diop in WAAAAY too late. 


In order to win we have to clog the lane, make them shoot perimeter shots. STOP SWITCHING IN THE PICK AN ROLL. REBOUND. AND GET TO THE GODDAMN HOLE FFS! JOSH? JET? WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The way JET and Stack are playing is killing me. They need to improve for the second half. Anyone expect Howard to get suspended. You know how the playoffs have been.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hes gone next game, no doubt...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we need this game then.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

BTW. I like Armstrong and all and what he could bring. But at that point in the game, he should have brought in Daniels. Oh and if you was to bring in Armstrong, he should not play that much. I don't know what Avery has against Marquis but he has hardly gotten any minutes in a series that he could flourish in.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

VeN said:


> hes gone next game, no doubt...


I don't think so. Howard was going for the ball but Thomas pulled the ball down at the last minute to make it look like he was going for the head. If that warrants a suspension, that will piss me off. I don't even believe he has committed a flagarant in the playoffs so far.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Exactly Daniels should be getting Stacks minutes. Daniels=able to drive too


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Gambino said:


> I don't think so. Howard was going for the ball but Thomas pulled the ball down at the last minute to make it look like he was going for the head. If that warrants a suspension, that will piss me off. I don't even believe he has committed a flagarant in the playoffs so far.


sadly what we think differs from what the nba thinks :/


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk needs to show Thomas that he cant guard him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I knew the momentum would carry on to the second half 54-57 Mavs


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets go Mavs Lets Go


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk must not settle for Jumpers dammit.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Howard has to pass on the break.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dirk.. stop passing when you have Marion..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stackhouse in = lead gone. NEVER fails


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs need to drive because the jumpers are not falling much


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Why is stack posting up. God I hate him.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Mavs need to start driving to the basket like NOW. They have gained control of the game and have dominated this 3rd quarter. But wear them out by getting to the line and/or driving to the basket.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Man how bout that block by Dirk and then that three by Howard?


HOW BOUT THEM MAVS?!?!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

.. stack... i ****ing HATE stack


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great quarter by the Mavs. Best quarter of the series defensively. Now we need to do it 1 more time tonight.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow that block by *STACK* was incredible

Mavs up by 4 heading into the fourth quarter, we are playing our pace and thats why we are winning.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk gets no respect from the refs this game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Everything Stack does stands out right now. He get s a big block, then goes to the other side and shoots a 3. WTF. You've been missing the whole series. Drive you hoe.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Drive To The Freaking Basket Idiots


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dont you feel like smacking them sometimes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Suns wont stop them from driving either, the Suns could care less if Dallas drives.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

And Van Horn is a spare. He is another body on the floor right now. He is doing NOTHING out there and has contributed little so far in the series. Please put Dirk back on the court. We should be up by 10 on them. :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn we are playing their pace which is not good and the worse part is Steve Nash isnt even in the game, ****, but Dirk isnt in the game either. We need to run time off that clock and get defensive stops. We know we can score but the defense is doing horrible thus far in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

2 possessions in the 4th
stack gets the ball..runs down the court, then gives it up to terry with about 18 left on the clock but he goes up for a quick jumper:curse:

Van Horn shuts a three and the Mavs are not moving the ball around the court:curse:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol i like how josh didnt give the lob to stack


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What I say we got the stops and now we are up 6!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea let go mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope Terry was taking notes on what Dirk and Harris just did.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't know when I passed 2000 posts, but I did. :clap:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

phx has some fine *** cheerleaders :x


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

****in stackhouse...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

kvh with the and one, at least he hasnt been AS bad as stack...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

please avery, sit stack, sit him behind mbenga..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea let go mavs


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh boy how bout them Mavs?

Damn we are playing good, got a little worried when Tim hit that three but Howard and Dirk have just been playing amazing thus far in the fourth.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

VeN said:


> phx has some fine *** cheerleaders :x


Our dance team> there cheerleaders...I'm just saying tho :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is turning out great. Let hope Stu Jackson doesnt suspend Howard.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

time to finish this mavs... 
we all know suns can score in bunches, gotta control the ball, go basket for basket with them is all you need. no TO's is the obvious need for the last few minutes here


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yes Go Dallas!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

One more defensive stop and we're up 2-1.

Now, we got away with that one folks. Dirk's shot did not hit the rim.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the ball did hit the rim, so the Suns better not use that call as an excuse...
if they watch closely, BEFORE IT HITS THE BACKBOARD, it nudges the rim and changes direction THEN hits the backboard...!!! its clear, Steve Jabby saying "my fault" is dumb it was the right call


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I dunno man, that first replay looks like it did BARELY hit, enough to go either way.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*How bout them Mavericks?*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

awesome 2-1 now we take the lead w00t!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> This is turning out great. Let hope Stu Jackson doesnt suspend Howard.


 He will, trust me


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

On to the Next game. Momentum Swing. Thank You


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He will, trust me


Yea I know, especially since its the WCFs


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Yea I know, especially since its the WCFs


 And the fact he hates the Mavs almost as much as David Stern


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Up 2-1 :biggrin: 2 more boys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nicely done guys, congrats.
bit scrappy at times, but hey... whatever gets the win.
hopefully this gives you some momentum for game 4 and you can get a 2 game lead.
again, well done

peace


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

And we had a terrible game. What will they do when we have a good one? Oh I know, they will do Nothing.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> And we had a terrible game. What will they do when we have a good one? Oh I know, they will do Nothing.


 They will be blown out hahaha


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm just Worried about Howard being suspended. They might as well suspend Thomas too for initiating unnecessary contact by walking through 4 Mavs minding there own business


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

LETS GO MAVS, now we've got them right where we want them i am so proud of this team i never thought we would win in phoenix but we have and i'm delighted


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We took home court advantage back.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok...so here are my thoughts on the game. 1st half was completly horrible. Not to mention that whole flagrant thing leading to a technical to Jason.. I mean, what was up with that. He didnt even do anything.. I mean, Devin pushed Thomas more than Jason did. But whatever.. The second half was lucky in all reality. The Suns were very careless at the beginning of the half, and nearing the end of the game. The offense rebound that Stack got after Dirk shot that long three should have been a 24 second violation, but we caught a break there. It wouldnt have made a big difference. Diop had yet another outstanding outing, playing 24 minutes with 0 fouls, I can hardly believe that one. But all in all a pretty decant second half, and home court advantage back, which is what really matters.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I still cant get over what Thomas did. The fact that he just looked at the rim and didnt see anyone standing there amazes me.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

He walked the the Mavs players because he was trying to get into their heads. At the time they were down by like 8 right? Thomas was sending a message by walking through the players. I dont know what message he was sending, but thats what he was doing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He will, trust me


No i have to disagree with you. I don't think he will get suspended for what he did.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Why not Stu Jackson hates the Mavs and will do anything to take us down


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> We took home court advantage back.


After winning game 7 in San Antonio, I'm starting to think that the opposing team's court is an advantage for the Mavs.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I still cant get over what Thomas did. The fact that he just looked at the rim and didnt see anyone standing there amazes me.


Of course he saw them standing there. He even said so when he was asked about. Said he was trying to send a message or something. I'd say the Mavs gave him a message right back.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Of course he saw them standing there. He even said so when he was asked about. Said he was trying to send a message or something. I'd say the Mavs gave him a message right back.


Well, we did win the game didn't we? I think that is good enough for a message.


----------



## damav (Nov 3, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> After winning game 7 in San Antonio, I'm starting to think that the opposing team's court is an advantage for the Mavs.


5-2 on the road in the playoffs is pretty tough.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5648424

Mavs proving to be the bigger and better team

*Charley Rosen* / Special to FOXSports.com 
<!-- Meta Tag For Search --><!-- meta name="author" content="Charley Rosen"--><!-- meta name="source" content="SpecialtoFS"--><!-- meta name="eventId" content=""--><!-- meta name="contentTypeCode" content="1"--><!-- meta name="editorContentCode" content="1"--><!-- meta name="blurb" content="Sure, the series is only three games old, and Game 3 came down to the wire. But *Charley Rosen* feels the Mavericks are proving to be the bigger, more talented team."--><!-- meta name="modDate" content="May 29, 2006 15:07:12 GMT"--> Posted: 43 minutes ago

In Game 3, the Suns showed a tremendous capability to make adjustments. 
Even so, the Mavs' counter-adjustments, the Suns' limited game plan, and Dallas' overall superiority couldn't save the home team from suffering a damaging 95-88 loss.

Early on, it was evident that Phoenix had cleverly changed the angle of their bread-and-butter play, the high screen/role run by Steve Nash and whomever. Instead of setting up in the middle of the court (and a step above the 3-point arc), they positioned the S/R on the left wing. When Nash dribbled toward the sideline, the screener was able to fade toward the middle of the court and receive the ensuing pass at the top of the key (thereby reversing the movements initiated by the Suns' normal S/Rs). 

Since the screener was able to pass either to his right or to his left, this repositioning prevented the defense from overplaying one side of the court and cutting the Suns' available attack zone in half. For a while, this new maneuver perplexed Dallas and created several optimal scoring opportunities for the home team.

But Dallas soon made a counter adjustment by doubling Nash and pinning him against the sideline. After the first quarter, Phoenix was forced to revert to its habitual mid-high S/Rs.

Phoenix also altered its defensive assignments, assigning Shawn Marion the task of cooling off Josh Howard, and hoping that Tim Thomas could pound on Dirk Nowitzki and discourage him from posting up. For the first half, this tweak was successful —until Nowitzki moved away from the pivot to knock down his first treys of the series. With his outside jumper established, Thomas had to honor Nowitzki's head fakes and the latter wound up driving and hitting his pull-up jumpers. 

Despite forcing five shots, Nowitzki hit on 10 of 23 attempts, had 17 rebounds, 5 assists, and scored 28 big points.

At the same time, Marion's weary legs began to wobble and Howard got his mojo working — getting into the lane, hitting a pair of 3-balls, hauling in four offensive rebounds, and scoring 22 points.

Mike D'Antoni also demonstrated his quick thinking when Jason Terry was on the receiving end of a new play installed by Avery Johnson: Terry started on the weak side, made a dive cut off a high screen, cut across the lane, then cut up to and curled around an elbow screen on the strong side, received a pass, and buried two successive mid-range jumpers. 

D'Antonio's remedy was to have Nash simply top all of Terry's cuts and meet him when the Mavs' point guard caught the ball. After two subsequent failures, Dallas abandoned the play for the duration. 

After DeSagana Diop had such a profound impact on Game 2, Phoenix also took measures to try to neutralize his presence. The Suns used high S/Rs utilizing the player whom Diop was defending, Tim Thomas, who buried a pair of 3-balls early. Then when Thomas was out with foul trouble, Diop defended Boris Diaw, who was sent to the high-post with instructions to shoot over the 7-footer. Diaw hit two shots, but then missed four others. And the Diop adjustments were kaput.

Unable to make Dallas pay dearly for playing Diop, the big man was free to haunt the lane and discourage drivers. Indeed, while Nash successfully managed to shoot a quick-release flipper before Diop could gather himself to jump and attack the ball, on two occasions Nash penetrated and was so intimidated by Diop that the two time MVP committed two (of his four) turnovers.

So, for every new question raised by the Suns, the Mavs eventually found the right answer. But Phoenix only had a limited number of tricks in their game bag.

Simply put, if the Suns can't run freely, and if they can't hit at least 45% of their 3-pointers, then they can't beat good teams. Not only are the Mavs better than good; they're also smart, versatile, and extremely well-coached.

One particular play in the third quarter was indicative of how Dallas stymied the Suns' fearsome fast break. Terry misfired a home-run shot, and as the ball bounced high off the rim, there were five white jerseys converging on the rebound with not a blue shirt in sight. All game long, if the Mavs didn't have a player in or near either box when they launched a shot, they abandoned any hope of garnering an offensive rebound and hustled back on defense instead. Still, they captured more of their misses than the Suns did theirs by a considerable 19-12 margin. 

Opportunistic ventures to the offensive glass and opportunistic running were clear signs of the Mavs' overall maturity, as well as Johnson's ability to motivate his players.

Yes, the Mavs are a much deeper team than the Suns — and bigger and better. But Phoenix also contributed to its own demise.

With their running game unavailable, the Mavs glued to the Suns' outside shooters. And with Diop roaming the lane, the Suns' offense was stagnant. Their 12 turnovers (to the Mavs' five) didn't help the home team's cause either. Nor did the nine barely-contested layups they missed James Jones, Leandro Barbosa, and Marion all missed one each. Thomas, Diaw, and Nash, meanwhile, each missed two. 

Still, there were two key sequences that eventually turned the game in Dallas' favor.

The first occurred near the end of the first half: Thomas had just bagged a couple of long balls and an 18-foot jumper, and Phoenix was moving and grooving. But, then, during a stoppage in play, Thomas blatantly pushed his way through an on-court Mavs huddle. Terry took exception and poked Thomas with an elbow, whereupon the refs tweeted both Thomas and Terry for technicals. 

When asked why he had done such a thing, Thomas blabbed something about proving to Dallas that the Suns were tough guys.

Brilliant!

This is the same Thomas who, two years ago in a playoff game versus the Nets, took exception to a hard foul from Jason Collins that essentially waylaid him for the rest of the series. Knowing that he was out for the count, Thomas (then a Knick) made all kinds of threats to knock Collins down.

Those threats proved to be empty. 

*As ever, Thomas is quick to make facile, risk-free demonstrations of his phony toughness.* After his bogus Bogarting against the Mavs, T.T. was virtually useless. He did hit a 3-pointer in the fourth quarter, but also missed one. He also made several tardy defensive rotations, and committed two turnovers, the second of which closed the door on the Suns' hopes of salvaging the game. It came on a lazy pass that was intercepted and turned into a fast-break bucket in the closing minutes with the Suns only trailing by four points.

Even though the game lacked the fire-eyed ferocity of a normal conference final, the Mavs certainly deserved the win. And just as surely, despite some savvy adjustments, Phoenix was outplayed, D'Antoni was outcoached, and the Suns didn't deserve to win.

Are the Suns in total eclipse? Or can they flash on the scene in Game 4 with another miracle to even the series?

Stay tuned.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Not to sound overconfident, but I think we have figured out the Suns and we must stick to it. We just have to improve our offense and win game 4. This is reminding me of the Mavs/Spurs series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

great win Mavs!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Not to sound overconfident, but I think we have figured out the Suns and we must stick to it. We just have to improve our offense and win game 4. This is reminding me of the Mavs/Spurs series.


not really, we were shootin well in SA lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

weve proven we can play any type of basketball and be goog at it...thats why we are the best team in the league and people are purplexed by it...we can run with the best, bang with the best or jst get into a defensive slugfest with the best...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

You guys definatley deserved to win this game. Good effort. Howard and Dirk can be deadly.


----------

